# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  STAR (Smart Tissue Autonomous Robot), Sheikh Zayed Institute for Pediatric Surgical Innovation at Children’s National Health System, Washington, D.C., USA

## Airicist

Smart Tissue Anastomosis Robot (STAR)

----------


## Airicist

Robotic surgeon stitches up pig intestinal tissue

Published on May 4, 2016




> An autonomous robot has successfully operated on soft tissues for the first time, and may soon be doing common surgeries on the appendix and gall bladder


"Robotic surgeon could stitch you up after removing your appendix"

by Andy Coghlan
May 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Smart Tissue Autonomous Robot

Published on May 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Supervised autonomous robotic soft tissue surgery"

by Azad Shademan, Ryan S. Decker, Justin D. Opfermann, Simon Leonard, Axel Krieger and Peter C. W. Kim
May 4, 2016


Article "Autonomous surgical robots are practicing on pigs"

by Kelly Hodgkins
May 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "In Flesh-Cutting Task, Autonomous Robot Surgeon Beats Human Surgeons"
The robot made more precise cuts with less tissue damage

by Eliza Strickland
October 13, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Autonomous robots are coming to the operating room"
Scalpel-wielding droids are a long way off, but scientists are at work on devices that perform surgical tasks with minimal human oversight

by Sara Castellanos
September 10, 2020

----------

